# Oogy



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Here's a book I found in the bookstore & thought I'd recommend:









Larry Levin's Oogy: The Dog Only a Family Could Love book in November 2010 | DWS Extra

I haven't read it but looks to be a great read according to the intro. It was $10.00  if anyone else has read it let me know how you liked?


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

sounds like a good book... might have to hit amazon after payday


----------



## MWard86 (Feb 14, 2010)

I saw it a couple of weeks ago when I went into Borders. They had it there on the first few tables right inside the front door. Thought about picking it up but I just hate to read. Sounds like a great story though.


----------



## Fatadam9 (Jan 18, 2010)

I read about this story. Great story. IDK about a whole book about it. The story was about 3-4 paragraphs long and that seems like all it needed. You can actually google it... Def worth a reda tho....


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I heard about oogy. Isn't he a Dogo or something? I know he's not pit.
I don't like how they're all "he was used as bait for pit bull dogs"...Not really helping the breed any. Oh well.
It still looks like an interesting read.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> I heard about oogy. Isn't he a Dogo or something? I know he's not pit.
> I don't like how they're all "he was used as bait for pit bull dogs"...Not really helping the breed any. Oh well.
> It still looks like an interesting read.


Read the book & find out 

*If it's not helping anyone, it's those ignorant dog fighters & the concept in Dog fighting in general.*

IT Helps the breed a TON. Giving an innocent light on the bully breeds. People aren't against pit bulls, they're against dog fighting. (Dog fighting is the main reason BSL exists, ban dogs that are typically fought. Therefore get rid of dog fighting in general. You can't euthanize a person for dog fighting but you can euthanize the dog, the innocent one. May not seem fair but atleast they're putting the dog out of possible misery.) *OR be Proactive against dog fighting & treat your dog like the pet it's meant to be*

AS the title reads, "The Dog only a Family Could Love." 

As I recall in the rules, this is suppose to be a family friendly site. The book Oogy correlates to just that Rule


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

The main reason BSL exists is not dog fighting, it's people biting. The main reason anti fighting laws exist is dog fighting.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

fishinrob said:


> The main reason BSL exists is not dog fighting, it's people biting. The main reason anti fighting laws exist is dog fighting.


All dogs of all breeds have been known to bite ppl. BSL goes after more than just the APBT, it goes after all large breed dogs.

However Pitbulls seem to be in the 'limelight' 1. because there are too many dumb--- ------- out there owning these great dogs... isn't the dogs fault just the wrong kind of person but the dogs are punished which turns into a ripple effect (thanks to several mohons). 2. Trying to make themselves look like a bad--- & exacerbate the dog's aggression with games etc - a simple game of TUG on a repeated basis can heighten aggression with ANY dog, doing it with a pitbull is not a good idea just as it would be with any other dog but pitbulls get the short end of the stick cause they're typically owned by the short sticks. The Big reason IMO pitbulls are the stereotype they've become is because their owned by that same effing worthless stereotype.  but it's easier for the government/system to take care of the problem at hand than to chase after all these idiots because there are so many.

A dogs behavior is reflective of it's owner


Lex's Guardian said:


> Here's a book I found in the bookstore & thought I'd recommend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please TRY to keep it on topic ppl.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

You can read the story of OOGY on Oprah's website.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

fishinrob said:


> You can read the story of OOGY on Oprah's website.


Awesome, maybe VIP can add it to their list


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I should add it to the VIP list. I might go pick it up,or just have the Author send me one....Friends with them on FB~

I just don't like how every injured dog that comes into a shelter is a "bait dog" 

But I see your point in it helping the breed. Cause I know the author of this book has NOTHING against pit bulls.

I am so glad this family saved this dog. Not a lot of people would have.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> I should add it to the VIP list. I might go pick it up,or just have the Author send me one....Friends with them on FB~
> 
> I just don't like how every injured dog that comes into a shelter is a "bait dog"
> 
> ...


I know what you mean, I watch animal cops sometimes & some of dogs they call 'bait dogs' sometimes look like a bad case of mange & the owner just hit a rough patch in life.

I think it's a 50%-50% chance with every other dog but for his story to get out this far. I think he really had it tough in the beginning & came through it all with a positive message.

But the cover itself was heart wrenching & fulfilling at the same time to know a family saved him. I see more in the story besides a battered dog, it's also a story of hope & inspiration...


----------

